# Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 2000€



## sussi88 (17. November 2018)

*Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 2000€*

Hallo,
da ich mit VR (oculus rift) anfangen will, brauche ich ein neues Gaming Notebook.

Je mehr ich über Gaming-Notebooks lese, um so verwirrter werde ich, und den "einen" gibt es nicht ... alle haben Stärken / Schwächen. Wie finde ich das richtige?

Bedingungen: Max. ~2000€, i7, win 10, 17", 16GB RAM, GTX 1070, SSD+HD, 
mit vielen Lüftungsschlitzen zwecks ausreichender Kühlung bei Dauer-Gaming

Bisher gegoogelt
XMG Pro17
OMEN 17
Acer Predator Helios 500
MSI ... https://www.msi.com/Laptops  leider sehr unübersichtlich für Laien mit all den Kürzeln und  Ausstattungen ... GT, GS, GE, GP, GL, ... 

Wie finde ich da das optimale/beste Gaming-Notebook?

PS: Graka ... was ist zurzeit besser GTX 1070 oder Radeon ... gerade für VR?
PSS: Bitte keinen Tower vorschlagen.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. November 2018)

Ich hab hier (noch) ne GTX 1070 für VR und in vielen Fällen reicht die hinten und vorne nicht. VR profitiert für gute Bildqualität sehr von Supersampling und da ist die 1070 inzwischen oft doch recht schwach auf der Brust. Auch, wenn du das jetzt sicher nicht gerne liest, aber für VR sind Laptops generell ziemlich ungeeignet, da VR wirklich unglaublich viel Leistung frisst. Falls du für die Arbeit/Studium einen Laptop brauchst, würde ich eher vorschlagen für 400 bis 500 Euro nen günstigen Laptop zu kaufen und für den Rest zusätzlich für zuhause und VR noch nen fetten Desktop PC (1500 Euro sind dafür mehr als genug, dafür bekommst du auch was deutlich Besseres, als ne GTX 1070). Ne 1070 ist für VR zwar brauchbar, aber je nach Spiel mit sehr vielen Kompromissen. Die Firma Oculus VR z. B. sagt auch, dass Laptops generell nicht offiziell unterstützt werden (war zumindest zu Release-Zeiten so), bei Vive & WMR kenne ich die Systemanforderungen aber nicht.

Mit Details zur Zusammenstellung kann ich dir aber nicht helfen, da mir das Wissen in Sachen Mainboard, RAM usw. fehlt. FALLS es aber auf jeden Fall auch zum zocken sein muss, wäre das nur mit einigen Kompromissen möglich. Evtl. kennt ja auch doch jemand nen brauchbaren Laptop, auf dem aktuelle VR Headsets laufen und der genügend Leistung hat. Aber ich würde, wie gesagt, das Geld aufteilen und nen Arbeitslaptop für unterwegs und dazu nen richtig dicken Gaming Rechner für zuhause, der dann auch wirklich auf längere Sicht genug Leistung hat, kaufen.


----------



## sussi88 (17. November 2018)

Danke für Deine Meinung ... aber eben weil ich viel auf reisen bin und unterwegs spielen will ist ein Tower + Bildschirm + Tastatur, Maus, Lautsprecher unmöglich


----------



## Neawoulf (17. November 2018)

Für 2000 Euro sollte sich dann auf jeden Fall was finden lassen. Ne Übersicht, was es aktuell an Gaminglaptops gibt, hab ich nicht, aber wenn jemand einen vorschlägt und sich nicht mit VR auskennt, sollte auf jeden Fall darauf geachtet werden, dass der Laptop kein Optimus zum Energiesparen (schaltet um zwischen Onboard GPU und Gaming GPU) nutzt, da zumindest die Oculus Rift damit wohl in den meisten Fällen gar nicht funktioniert.

Hier ist noch ein Artikel, worauf generell bei der Auswahl von Laptops für VR Headsets zu achten ist, da die Oculus, wie gesagt, mit vielen Laptop schlicht gar nicht funktioniert: https://riftinfo.com/can-the-oculus-rift-work-on-any-laptop


----------



## sussi88 (17. November 2018)

eigentlich hätte ich gerne das XMG für 2150€


aber in der gleichen Ausstattung erhalte ich ein

Omen 17 oder Predator helios 500 beide für je 1900€


https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...tailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1&tag=comput0d-21

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07D8TJHW5/ref=psdc_427957031_t1_B07D3CHXP8


Obendrein werden beide von Amazon verkauft ... und ihr kennt ja alle Amazon ... 

wenns Probleme gibt, wird geholfen ohne wenn und aber.


Ein besseres Notebook als Omen 17 oder Predator helios 500 finde ich gerade nicht auf dem Markt. Ihr?


Wenn also eines von beiden ... welches ist besser?


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2018)

Das HP macht nen guten Eindruck. Aber müssen es dann auch zB 512GB SSD usw, sein? Mit etwas weniger wäre es schnell 200-300€ günstiger. Und MÜSSEN es 16GB RAM sein? 


ps: Du solltest aber trotzdem mal überlegen: ein 17-Zoll-Lapopt plus VR-Zeug, da ist es auch nicht unbedingt viel mehr Gepäck, wenn du einen Mini-PC zusammenstellst und für 90€ nen 21 Zoll-Monitor, bei dem du den Standfuß abmachst, bzw. im Hotel den LCD-TV nutzen? Oder bist Du stets zu Fuß unterwegs, so dass ein paar kg mehr Gewicht sehr stören?


----------



## Spiritogre (17. November 2018)

Haben die Notebooks überhaupt genug Anschlüsse und können genug Strom für eine VR Brille liefern?


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Haben die Notebooks überhaupt genug Anschlüsse und können genug Strom für eine VR Brille liefern?


 Die Rift braucht 3 USB, das haben die alle, und der Strombedarf per USB ist genormt, das liefern die dann auch. Vor allem per Netzbetrieb, was ja 100pro vorgesehen ist. Wenn man GANZ sichergehen will, nimmt man ein Notebook mit 4x USB oder schafft sich nen aktiven HUB an.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Rift braucht 3 USB, das haben die alle, und der Strombedarf per USB ist genormt, das liefern die dann auch. Vor allem per Netzbetrieb, was ja 100pro vorgesehen ist. Wenn man GANZ sichergehen will, nimmt man ein Notebook mit 4x USB oder schafft sich nen aktiven HUB an.



Naja, die 4x USB sind dann das Minimum, man muss ja auch noch irgendwo den Controller (Maus, Gamepad) anschließen. 
Und bei einem aktiven Hub schleppt man dann auch wieder zusätzlich einen weiteren Kasten plus Netzteil mit sich rum.


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Naja, die 4x USB sind dann das Minimum, man muss ja auch noch irgendwo den Controller (Maus, Gamepad) anschließen.


 nein, du hast doch Controller schon beim Rift dabei, du brauchst nicht auch noch ein Gamepad. und eine Maus brauchst du auch nicht für VR, die kannst Du also - FALLS das NB nicht genug USB-Ports hat - abstecken oder einfach direkt ne Bluetoothmaus nutzen. Oder das Touchpad, falls du Spiele sowieso NUR per VR machen willst.



> Und bei einem aktiven Hub schleppt man dann auch wieder zusätzlich einen weiteren Kasten plus Netzteil mit sich rum.


 Jetzt mach Dich doch nicht lächerlich...  Dieser "Kasten" wäre nicht größer als wenn du zB ein (weiteres) Gamepad mitnimmst...  zudem: FALLS ein Notebook nicht genug Saft über USB bringt, hast du ja gar keine andere Wahl, außer es KOMPLETT sein zu lassen...


----------



## Batze (17. November 2018)

Gaming Notebook für VR und bei 2000€. Ja ist denn schon Weihnachten? 
Sorry aber so einen Schmu habe ich selten gelesen.
Kauf dir einen vernünftigen Desktop PC dafür und gut ist, da bekommst du für das Geld auch wirklich Top Hardware. Alles andere ist noch nicht mal als Alternative zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nein, du hast doch Controller schon beim Rift dabei, du brauchst nicht auch noch ein Gamepad



Für manche Spiele schon. Bei der Rift wird auch immer noch ein Xbox Pad mitgeliefert, soweit ich weiß. 4 USB Anschlüsse müssten belegt sein: 1x Headset (3.0), 2x Sensor, 1x Xbox Controller.


----------



## sussi88 (17. November 2018)

danke für eure hilfe und tipps ... könnt ihr mich überhaupt bei notebooks beraten? ihrscheint ja alle recht pc lastig unterwegs zu sein

omen 17 und predator helios 500 kriegt man aktuell für 1900€

beide mit top ausstattung und display ... und mobil 

Welches wäre aus eurer sicht das beste?


----------



## Spiritogre (17. November 2018)

sussi88 schrieb:


> danke für eure hilfe und tipps ... könnt ihr mich überhaupt bei notebooks beraten? ihrscheint ja alle recht pc lastig unterwegs zu sein


Ich habe mehrere Notebooks. Die meisten hier werden ebenfalls eines zusätzlich haben nehme ich an. Nur halt nicht als Haupt-Spielgerät, weil Preis / Leistung halt sehr schlecht ist und die Haltbarkeit gering, durch die höhere Hitzeentwicklung sinkt die Lebenszeit und aufrüstbar sind sie auch nicht. Ein 1000 bis 2000 Euro Gaming-Notebook nützt einem also nur für ca. 3 Jahre während ein Desktop PC locker das doppelte und sogar länger hält und man notfalls einfach eine neue Grafikkarte reinsteckt. D.h. Notebook-Gaming ist effizient betrachtet auf lange Sicht doppelt und dreifach so teuer wie Desktop-Gaming. 



> omen 17 und predator helios 500 kriegt man aktuell für 1900€
> 
> beide mit top ausstattung und display ... und mobil
> 
> Welches wäre aus eurer sicht das beste?


Die sind fast identisch, das ist wirklich reine Geschmackssache. Der Unterschied ist 120Hz Glare Display gegen 60Hz Mattes Display. 
Matte Displays haben den Vorteil, dass sie nicht so spiegeln, dafür sind die Farben in der Regel nicht so brilliant. 

PS: Mir wäre so ein 17,3 Zoll Display heute zum Zocken viel zu klein, ich will nicht mehr unter meine 27 Zoll. Laptops sind halt letztlich tatsächlich nur sinnvoll, wenn man ständig unterwegs ist.


----------



## Batze (18. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Laptops sind halt letztlich tatsächlich nur sinnvoll, wenn man ständig unterwegs ist.


Ich stell mir das gerade in der Bahn vor. Du holst ganz chillig dein Hyperdupersuperfatastic Lappi raus, machst es an und wirfst dein erstes Grafisch ansprechendes AAA Spiel an. Nach 5 Minuten kommen die ersten Pappbecher angeflogen weil 10 Meter entfernt die Mitreisenden deinen Rasenmäher noch so laut hören das sie sich mehr als nur gestört fühlen.


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich stell mir das gerade in der Bahn vor. Du holst ganz chillig dein Hyperdupersuperfatastic Lappi raus, machst es an und wirfst dein erstes Grafisch ansprechendes AAA Spiel an. Nach 5 Minuten kommen die ersten Pappbecher angeflogen weil 10 Meter entfernt die Mitreisenden deinen Rasenmäher noch so laut hören das sie sich mehr als nur gestört fühlen.


Gibt allerdings auch Leute, welche geschäftlich viel unterwegs sind und oft auswärts übernachten. Da dann jedesmal den Tower und Bildschirm mitnehmen... 

Er will nen Laptop, Geld scheint kein grosses Thema zu sein, also was solls? Da muss man den Thread nicht mit überflüssigem vergrössern mit vermeintlichen Grundsatzdiskussionen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Gibt allerdings auch Leute, welche geschäftlich viel unterwegs sind und oft auswärts übernachten. Da dann jedesmal den Tower und Bildschirm mitnehmen...


 hier muss ich Batze mal ausnahmsweise beistehen, da er es vielleicht auf Spiritogres Comment WORTWÖRTLICH bezogen hat. Der schrieb nämlich ".... nur sinnvoll, wenn man STÄNDIG unterwegs ist" - das würde dann ja bedeuten, dass man zu keinem Zeitpunkt in aller Ruhe in einem (Hotel)zimmer wäre... 

Wenn Batze aber nicht verstanden haben sollte, dass es Leute gibt, die auch mal die Nacht oder einige Tage nicht zu Hause verbringen und trotzdem moderne PC-Games spielen oder gar VR betreiben wollen, dann war Dein comment wiederum völlig angebracht. 


Ansonsten sollte man es aber jedem selber überlasse, ob er meint, dass er häufig genug nicht "zu Hause" übernachtet, so dass sich ein Gaminglaptop lohnt. Selbst für Leute, die an einem Ort studieren und am Wochenende in ihre Heimatstadt fahren, kann sich ein Gaming-Laptop lohnen, vor allem wenn sie sowieso einen Laptop zwingend brauchen. Zwei PCs mit ner GTX 1060 plus Officenotebook sind definitiv teurer als ein Gaminglaptop mit ner GTX 1070... 

Und selbst wenn es auf den Cent runtergerechnet sich nicht ganz lohnen sollte: es gibt auch andere Gründe, die das manch einem zusätzlich wert ist, zB der Patzbedarf, und viele haben halt auch genug Geld, um sich den Luxus zu leisten - es gibt auch Leute, die HABEN einen HighEnd-PC, aber gönnen sich trotzdem einen Gaminglaptop zusätzlich. 


@sussi88: klar können wir auch bei Laptops  beraten, nur halt nicht in dem Sinne, dass "wir" die ganzen Gaminglaptops allesamt schon selber ausgiebig getestet haben   aber die Hardwaredaten sind prinzipiell wie bei PCs, das tut sich nix. Ich persönlich finde den HP etwas besser. Du könntest höchstens mal schauen, ob du nen Test findest, damit du siehst, ob nicht vielleicht zB das Display bei einem von beiden klar besser ist oder so. Aber bei Tests immer aufpassen: es gibt nen Haufen sehr ähnlicher Modelle, die aber vlt unterschiedliche Displays haben


----------

